# Air quality in your studio



## johnmonthrots (Dec 29, 2021)

Does anyone have experience with any of the many different brands of air filters and their ability to remove VOCs (volatile organic compounds) that can be associated with oil painting? not looking for sales pitches but real world experience. Thanks!


----------



## AtkinBailey (11 mo ago)

According to air quality, indoor air can be up to five times more polluted than outdoor air. And major studies, including this one by the indoor room, concluded that air quality has a huge impact on your health.


----------

